# Name of fitting?



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

The fitting bolted to the bottom flange of the valve.

Is that what is called a cut in sleeve?

Sorry for the crappy pics


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

I have no idea but I would call it a nipple. Say 4" x 10"


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I'd call that a 4" service replacement in about a month.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Flanged spacer nip


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

flanged by mechanical joint adapter call hi line or seidner


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

goob said:


> flanged by mechanical joint adapter call hi line or seidner


What he said


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a store bought spool piece. It's ductile MJ x flange.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> That's a store bought spool piece. It's ductile MJ x flange.


Yep.

Bigger supply houses will have them in lengths up to 24".


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> That's a store bought spool piece. It's ductile MJ x flange.


Der you go! Love running ductile.


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

that one is probally cast iron. too old to be ductile


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

goob said:


> that one is probally cast iron. too old to be ductile


Wrong. That's not very old, look at the wall behind it, the fittings, that's probably a restaurant or school.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

goob said:


> that one is probally cast iron. too old to be ductile


Uhhh, no not quite. 

That's a MJ x IPS flange like 422 said. The bolts on the bottom flange closest to the floor are MJ flange pack bolts. The MJ sleeve is wider at the bottom to make way for the rubber gasket. If it was steel turning up through slab why wouldn't they just put a IPS x IPS Sch 40 flanged spool piece?


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

the material that the piece is made out of i think is made out of cast iron not ductile. sure hope that the rods coming up thru the floor are not rotted away.


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

if that was done in the last 20-25years i wonder why they used the mjxflange adapter instead of a uniflange.hey colgar what was the manufacture date on the valve?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

The sleeve itself is cast but that piece coming through the floor is ductile, your off base with the age limits, I've dug up ductile iron that was installed in the 60s and 70s


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

goob said:


> if that was done in the last 20-25years i wonder why they used the mjxflange adapter instead of a uniflange.hey colgar what was the manufacture date on the valve?


Can't read anything on the valve. This is a nursing home built in the sixties. I don't think the service is that old but i really don't know.

Yes, the rod coming up through the floor is about gone. So are the bolt heads on all the flanges.

They want the valve replaced. I don't think it's gonna be that simple.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That rod coming through the floor is the thrust block. 

Build a floor jack or use a chain fall to pick up on the elevated horizontal piece once you get the water shut off and drained. Pull your bolts in the valve, pick up enough to get valve out, remove the spool then build back new from there. I'm thinking the worst case by just looking at pics is going to be removing the bolts, may have to cut em out with a torch.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> That rod coming through the floor is the thrust block.
> 
> Build a floor jack or use a chain fall to pick up on the elevated horizontal piece once you get the water shut off and drained. Pull your bolts in the valve, pick up enough to get valve out, remove the spool then build back new from there. I'm thinking the worst case by just looking at pics is going to be removing the bolts, may have to cut em out with a torch.


Yeah from the look of the bolts, I wouldn't waste my time putting wrenches on them....They won't be re-used, and you'll save time and your back...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Yeah from the look of the bolts, I wouldn't waste my time putting wrenches on them....They won't be re-used, and you'll save time and your back...


I don't think this is a service line at all. Looks like some type of hybrid, maybe fire with domestc takeoff? Look at direction of flow on the valve it's going towards the floor ... I may have missed something ???


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I don't think this is a service line at all. Looks like some type of hybrid, maybe fire with domestc takeoff? Look at direction of flow on the valve it's going towards the floor ... I may have missed something ???


With the red flange on that 90 and the chain and lock on it, it could be a fire riser. If it is down here we call in the sprinkler fitters because when you let the water go the water gong gets to screaming and they don't like us fooling with their piping.


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> Wrong. That's not very old, look at the wall behind it, the fittings, that's probably a restaurant or school.


 after talking to colgar it was built in the early sixties and yes the spool piece is cast iron and yes the riser thru the floor is cast iron


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry re read post, it's ductile iron. Ductile is a heavy cast


----------

